# Background behind the shot



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

now that's dedication, way too much for me, and all that effort you and Linn put into your photography shines in the quality of you pics.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I guess that means that those of use who have kids, jobs, dogs, and need 48 hours to get done what needs to be done every day should just hang up our cameras and go home. 

Seriously, I love looking at the pictures that you and Linn post, but my hobby is my dogs, not taking pictures of them!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob, I'd love to be able to have that time and dedication.....you inspire me

When I come to the forum, I have to admit there are many members photography skills that I get tickled with and I'm grinning before I open the post....but I look at nearly everyone's, _nearly_ cause I can't keep up. And there is ALWAYS something special in each and every pic, always

Does it stop me from posting pics, some good, some blurry, some great, some not. Nope. I don't feel intimidation....I do strive to get better (but not as hard as Rob, lol 

Please, everyone, post 'em if you got 'em...the pics are my GRF fix each day.
I want to share my pups, and I want everyone to share theirs. 

Noone should feel bad cause their pics are great OR mediocre.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

While I agree that no one should NOT be able to enter a pic, I think that you should only be allowed to win one month's contest a calendar year for each category. That would possibly open the playing field more.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

At this rate the whole calendar will be a Harvey family calendar : *jokes*

I take great pictures but still don't win anyway... lol.

Remember how everyone said Tuckers puppy picture should be in a calendar... hmmm??












I actually haven't taken any new pictures of Tucker in months.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Rob Currie said:


> I was replying to the thread *Separate photo contests* and the thread closed before I could submit my reply, so I am going to try submit a part of my reply here:
> 
> I think that most of the forum members would keep trying and try harder to get their photos into the calendar. This month is my first entry and I wanted to do it well.
> 
> ...


That's wonderful that you have the time and gumption to put so much into your photos. Best wishes.

GoldenLover84 - YOU are one of the folks that I was referring to when I said "It's just that I'm seeing folks that used to enter these contests with beautiful photos getting frustrated and not even trying anymore - and that's a shame."

I miss your pictures of Tucker.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> That's wonderful that you have the time and gumption to put so much into your photos. Best wishes.
> 
> GoldenLover84 - YOU are one of the folks that I was referring to when I said "It's just that I'm seeing folks that used to enter these contests with beautiful photos getting frustrated and not even trying anymore - and that's a shame."
> 
> I miss your pictures of Tucker.


Funny, I answered you before I saw this. GL has done some wonderful pictures of Tucker, the love, and warmth she has for him just jumps off the page, unlike others that technically may be great but lack warmth and love.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Then theres' me who can't take anymore photos because my Meg is at the bridge and am now goldenless! Doesn't stop me posting my old pics of my dearest departed beloved Meggie. I know I cant compete with some of the others because I had an old camera but I enter for the fun of it anyway and if one person votes for mine I am real happy. If they don't I am not offended either. May the best pic win however long it took to get.
Also, freezing the winner out for a year seems a bit harsh to me.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Another thing to consider..........Also remember when judging photos of the month, it is what that certain month means to you as well as do any of the pictures submitted capture what that month means to you. For example, if September means Fall time to you and you want that represented on a calendar for that month than pick the one picture that best represents that to you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a good point, Rob. I know when summer comes the LAST thing I want to look at all month is a picture that reminds me of fall or winter. I am so not happy with these Northeast winters I've gotten myself into LOL.

:wavey:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It would be so much fun to have the really knowlegeble photographers who win alot critique the novices like me or even just give a small workshop via a thread. As I said in the "photographer's" thread, I never quite take a good enough photo for my prep school's various clander/catalgue contests either. I would love to know some basic principles, and especially a few things about the technology.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I can see not changing the rules for this year, as changes midstream are inconsistent. But I think next year...one win per division...one for adult..one for puppy calendar. I also think the dogs in the photos, should be the GRF member's own dogs...and no other dogs in the shot, that definately should not be allowed. We all get to know each other's dogs, and really love to see them...and honestly 12 months just isn't enough, as I have yet to see an unattractive golden. I for one love seeing all the photos on GRF, they always make me smile.  I do wish I had the time and money to invest in making photography my hobby. I have 3 sons and 2 goldens...our house is very busy all the time. I don't have time to take photo after photo of my dogs, posing them or just waiting to get the right shot. Then if I get a good shot, realize the lighting may be off, or maybe I should have a better camera. If someone has the time and money to invest, then that is great..I don't. I take my pics of my children and dogs at random..I don't plan light, setting, exposure. I think it's disheartening for the GRF members who take great 'average' photos, to be overlooked. I want a calendar with a VARIETY of different GRF dogs..because most of them belong to people I 'know' from here. It's hard to choose a pic every month, because the dogs are so great. It does seem that some have an unfair advantage if their photo is set to look like a postcard. This way 1 win might make them choosier about which photo to enter and for which month, as well as encouraging everyone to try to get some really great shots. Honestly some slight changes would benefit everyone. Too bad there aren't more months in the year so we could put them all in the calendar. All of this is just MHO :wavey:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I just want to say thank those for the kind comments. I still enter the contest but I use pictures that I've already entered. I used to spend hours outside taking various pics of Tuck but when I realized I'm never gonna win LOL, I stopped trying.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

GL, don't take pictures of Tucker to win a contest. Take them so you have something to comfort you when the sad day comes that Tucker isn't with you anymore. I know when that time comes for me, despite the hundreds of pictures I have taken, I will wish I'd taken more.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I still take pictures of him, I just don't put all the effort of getting him to pose nicely in front of pretty things anymore : 

I think I have like 500 pictues of him in my photobucket right now :doh:


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> It would be so much fun to have the really knowlegeble photographers who win alot critique the novices like me or even just give a small workshop via a thread. As I said in the "photographer's" thread, I never quite take a good enough photo for my prep school's various clander/catalgue contests either. I would love to know some basic principles, and especially a few things about the technology.


I have always, since becoming a member here on GRF, shared my knowledge when asked. I also post my images on a photographic forum where I ask for technical critiques and believe me, people can be ruthless with those crits! Never meant to harm or hurt, but simply stating facts on faults in the images. That is the only way to learn from ones mistakes. 

I will go look for your thread and reply there.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> That's wonderful that you have the time and gumption to put so much into your photos. Best wishes.


No, you are wrong. We do NOT have the time - we make the time. Whatever time we spend behind the camera means we have to sacrifice sleep to catch up with earning a living. However, we love our (photographic) hobby and thus such sacrifices are small compared to the pleasure we find in the joy we have given to other people.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I enjoy seeing all the photos of goldens, and we can all learn and improve from looking at other photographers work. I enjoy taking my goldens pictures and make my own calendars and albums. Taking good pictures does require a lot of time, patience and effort. Lets just enjoy the wonderful pictures posted here.


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> While I agree that no one should NOT be able to enter a pic, I think that you should only be allowed to win one month's contest a calendar year for each category. That would possibly open the playing field more.


While i see your point that it would give more people a chance of getting their photo through, i have to disagree. The contest is about putting forth the best photo for that month, and at the end of the day.... it's the members that vote, so it's the photo they want to look at every day of that month. I am sure they wouldn't vote for someone if they were sick of their pictures. I think it would be a real shame to only allow one pic per calender, some great photos would miss out. I think keep it as it is, if you don't want to see the same person winning than don't vote for them, but if other's do, than that is their choice and that is how it should stay.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Hudson said:


> I enjoy seeing all the photos of goldens, and we can all learn and improve from looking at other photographers work. I enjoy taking my goldens pictures and make my own calendars and albums. Taking good pictures does require a lot of time, patience and effort. Lets just enjoy the wonderful pictures posted here.


Spoken like the real lady that you are, thank you Ann. Did you see the new thread under "How To" forum? Please come share your experience, hints and tips there with all of us.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hudson said:


> I enjoy seeing all the photos of goldens, and we can all learn and improve from looking at other photographers work. I enjoy taking my goldens pictures and make my own calendars and albums. Taking good pictures does require a lot of time, patience and effort. Lets just enjoy the wonderful pictures posted here.


Ann, you said it so well. I stayed up last night trying to compose an appropriate post to express my appreciation and say thanks to all of you for your photographs, wasn't happy with it and ending up scrapping it. :doh: Then in four short sentences, you nailed it. Thanks so much for your post! 

And will all of you PLEASE keep posting your beautiful pics so I can keep enjoying? :


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

super_nova said:


> While i see your point that it would give more people a chance of getting their photo through, i have to disagree. The contest is about putting forth the best photo for that month, and at the end of the day.... it's the members that vote, so it's the photo they want to look at every day of that month. I am sure they wouldn't vote for someone if they were sick of their pictures. I think it would be a real shame to only allow one pic per calender, some great photos would miss out. I think keep it as it is, if you don't want to see the same person winning than don't vote for them, but if other's do, than that is their choice and that is how it should stay.


I totally agree with this and Hudsons comment. As I said before may the best pic win!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I just think that the dogs should be a GRF members dogs (This was in the rules last year).

Afterall, this is supposed to be a GRF Calendar. If I wanted to see a bunch of dogs I didn't know, I could easily go to the store and buy a random Golden one.
It's not a contest about who can take the best picture of A Golden Retriever, its about who can take the best picture of THEIR Golden Retriever, which is WHY we had the rule last year about only winning once so you're not seeing the same dog EVERY month.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I just think that the dogs should be a GRF members dogs (This was in the rules last year).
> 
> Afterall, this is supposed to be a GRF Calendar. If I wanted to see a bunch of dogs I didn't know, I could easily go to the store and buy a random Golden one.


I would have to say I agree with this thought, but until the rules read this way there is not much we can do. However, I do think that the same people winning repeatedly, with photos of dogs not from members of this forum will have an effect on the sales of the finished product.


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

super_nova said:


> While i see your point that it would give more people a chance of getting their photo through, i have to disagree. The contest is about putting forth the best photo for that month, and at the end of the day.... it's the members that vote, so it's the photo they want to look at every day of that month. I am sure they wouldn't vote for someone if they were sick of their pictures. I think it would be a real shame to only allow one pic per calender, some great photos would miss out. I think keep it as it is, if you don't want to see the same person winning than don't vote for them, but if other's do, than that is their choice and that is how it should stay.


I agree with super nova. Since we are the ones that vote, we are the ones that decide. Want someone different vote that way but I always vote for the picture that warms my heart and makes me smile regardless of who took the shot. The pictures are the best thing about this forum. Another poster suggested making it GRF member pics and that would be fine too.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

In the current rules posted each month it states;


_



Any Active Golden Retriever Forum Member is eligible to enter

Click to expand...

_


> _-With your submission, be sure to include your dogs name. If you submit to my e-mail, also include your forum member name._


So this would have to be one of your own Goldens that you are submitting for the contests.


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't post Jenny anymore because she belongs in the puppy section. So face it- no one is going to vote for an 8 month old Golden when they could have a little, 6 week old white one. Now, for me, it's not that I can't take very good pictures- it's that I know the cute baby will win anyway, and it works fine with me... I'll just buy the calendar and tape up a big picture of Jenny over the month of May.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

So exactly what are you saying Rob? That past winners who submitted photos of some one else's dogs would be disqualified? And the runner up would move up as winner? That doesn't seem quite fair to the contestants, who were allowed to enter thru an oversight of the people who run the calendar contest. Frankly I think now that this error has been discovered, then Jan. - May be allowed to stay as is, but from June onwards, a strict adherence to the rules would be the fairest thing to do.




> RobGrs: In the current rules posted each month it states;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont see it as an over site, if its is stated in the rules and isnt a new rule added. Which if Im not mistaken its not new.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Why is it an over sight of the people that run the contest? The rules have always been there. It is more of an over sight for the contestants not reading or questioning the rules at the time of submission. 

As to what Joe want to do about it is up to him at this point for anyone that previously did not submit a dog that they own.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> Why is it an over sight of the people that run the contest? The rules have always been there. It is more of an over sight for the contestants not reading or questioning the rules at the time of submission.
> 
> As to what Joe want to do about it is up to him at this point for anyone that previously did not submit a dog that they own.


Whatever, I was just looking for a happy middle ground. I guess it really doesn't matter I always felt that anything I was in charge of as manager or moderator of something have the ultimate responsibililty to make sure the rules are adhered too and followed as intended. But everyone has their own methods of doing things.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Rules were clear, I do not see any issue. I stated clearly we can have more than one winner of each contest this year and this thread is closed. No more discussion on this topic please.

*Any photo submitted, as stated in the rules, has to be a dog you own.* 

Those who want to discuss further, please PM me.
Joe


----------

